# Looking for advice and information



## Knoledgeispower

Hi everyone.
I am here to get your advice and knowledge on divorce and how I can use the law in favour of myself.

A bit of background. I live in the UK.

Marriage had broken down. Husband is abusive and had emotional relationships with women.
Husband has married again abroad.
He is trying to bring his wife over to the UK.

Husband has forged a document with a statement saying I have given him permission to marry again to get his marriage certificate.

what can I do to remove husband and expose him to the authorities?


----------



## Andy1001

Go to the police wherever you live and they can put you in touch with the immigration authorities.


----------



## manfromlamancha

Let me understand this correctly. Your husband has committed bigamy and has the balls to try and bring his (illegal) 2nd wife into the country?


----------



## Diana7

Knoledgeispower said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am here to get your advice and knowledge on divorce and how I can use the law in favour of myself.
> 
> A bit of background. I live in the UK.
> 
> Marriage had broken down. Husband is abusive and had emotional relationships with women.
> Husband has married again abroad.
> He is trying to bring his wife over to the UK.
> 
> Husband has forged a document with a statement saying I have given him permission to marry again to get his marriage certificate.
> 
> what can I do to remove husband and expose him to the authorities?


Bigamy is illegal here in the UK, as is forging a document, so get in touch with the police and report him. They should arrest him and question him when he comes back, and if he is married twice they will take him to court. Hopefully they will also tell the immigration people and they can make sure she can't be bought over here. 
Does the OW know he is already married? Are you a muslim?


----------



## EveningThoughts

Was your marriage a recognised UK marriage conducted in a fully registered religious setting or civil building? 

Is this a 2nd wife situation, where your husband wants another wife without divorcing you? I can't think of any other situation where he would need a document from you saying that he can marry.
And it does seem that under some circumstances polygamy is acceptable under UK law.
UK government Polygamous marriages

We need a few more details


----------



## Openminded

What is he basing that on? Are you from a culture that allows more than one wife?


----------



## manfromlamancha

Most modern muslims do not take more than one wife for many reasons - money, living in other countries where it is illegal, fairness to their first wife etc. If he is a muslim, it doesn't sound like he wants to exercise his "right" to a second wife but more like he wants a new wife and should really be divorcing you first.


----------



## MattMatt

@Knoledgeispower seek the advice of a solicitor who specialises in these areas. Find a Solicitor - The Law Society


----------

